# Why do you believe in MassExplosion213?



## Billy Acuña (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't wanna make hype eighter hate on Mass, but he doesn't give some convincing proofs of his
claims.

He said:



MassExplosion213 said:


> But seriously, if you're at 9.9, stay there. Unless you *really* want to access eshop.






MassExplosion213 said:


> But seriously, if you're at 9.9, stay there. Unless you *really* want to access eshop.





MassExplosion213 said:


> Just sayin, be checking that iso site next week. There may be a "special" upload.



Yesterday, a member that people tag him as a noobster and OP troll ( @The_Meistro  )  being hated by the skeptics of this forum for claming a Kernel exploid on 9.9, but no ones talk about @MassExplosion213 and his claims of a secret elite on the 3ds scene working on a kernel exploid.

Just think about it...

@MassExplosion213 , I'm not attacking you, I just have questions that I and others like to be awesered So, please respond us.


----------



## WaffleWafer (Oct 17, 2015)

I got bashed once for bashing him. People are blind and mindlessly follow someone for their empty promises and claims. I call them sheep.
Creating hype is fun when legit (look up Smea's twitter)... I guess this guy wants to be the next hype lord or smthn. damn wannabes


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> I don't wanna make hype eighter hate on Mass, but he doesn't give some convincing proofs of his
> claims.
> 
> He said:
> ...


A troll you call me? Just wait man. And btw MassExplosion i believe in also so just calm down


----------



## Arseface_TM (Oct 17, 2015)

Why can't people just let this die?

Who cares what you believe in? Update or don't, just shut up about it.


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> A troll you call me? Just wait man. And btw MassExplosion i believe in also so just calm down


Not me, people called you troll.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> Not me, people called you troll.


And those people are wrong.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

> Just sayin, be checking that iso site next week. There may be a "special" upload.


 I can't say what it is but that has nothing to do with a kernel hack. Just sit tight.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I can't say what it is but that has nothing to do with a kernel hack. Just sit tight.


Teampleb PM me


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Oct 17, 2015)

It depends, @The_Meistro is somewhat untrustable due to him being like a kid (ie. Caps lock)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It depends, @The_Meistro is somewhat untrustable due to him being like a kid (ie. Caps lock)


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

A_Random_Guy said:


> It depends, @The_Meistro is somewhat untrustable due to him being like a kid (ie. Caps lock)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> It depends, @The_Meistro is somewhat untrustable due to him being like a kid (ie. Caps lock)


Double post really?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Teampleb PM me


I can't tell anyone until he releases it.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I can't tell anyone until he releases it.


Are you in on this too? Hes already told me everything


----------



## JJTapia19 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I can't tell anyone until he releases it.


You just got him in his own game.


----------



## Phanton (Oct 17, 2015)

Arseface_TM said:


> Why can't people just let this die?


Because 9.9 users are *BORED*
Think about it, there where given hope for something quite big while some people might be on to something and other people just want to mess around but hey, at least with the up coming updates people will have something better to talk about


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

JJTapia19 said:


> You just got him in his own game.


What? Im in on this too lol


----------



## anewaccount (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I can't tell anyone until he releases it.


Any particular reason why it has to be so secret until its release?


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Double post really?



I have a shitty internet. I will eat my word if you PM me your proof


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok everyone i was trolling. There is no 9.9 kernel exploit. Im sorry everyone


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Are you in on this too? Hes already told me everything


I don't know if he really did so I'm not saying anything. Lol.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I don't know if he really did so I'm not saying anything. Lol.


There is nothing it was just me trolling...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2015)

This is going nowhere >.<


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I can't say what it is but that has nothing to do with a kernel hack. Just sit tight.



It's common sense, please...


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

ALRIGHTY LISTEN UP, I'M IN RAGE MODE. 

IF YOU WANT 

ESHOP
SMASH BROS DLC OR NEWEST VERSION
NEW GAMES IF THEY HAVE >9.9 ON THE CARD 
UPDATES TO GAMES
ETC
THESE THINGS _IMMEDIATELY_, AND USE USERLANDHAX HOMEBREW ALREADY, UPDATE IMMEDIATELY THERE'S NO SAYING WHEN NINTENDO WILL PATCH USERLANDHAX. 

IF YOU WANT

KERNEL ACCESS
ROM HACKS INCLUDING:
RANDOMIZED POKEMON GAMES
AND CUSTOM SMASH MUSIC
CIA INSTALLATION
VIRTUAL CONSOLE INJECTS
SPOOFING OF FIRMWARE
CHEATS
GATEWAY
ETC, IT'S YOUR CHOICE. 
SOME SAY THERE'S A 9.9-EXCLUSIVE KERNEL EXPLOIT SOMEWHERE. 
SOME LIE AND SAY THEY HAVE IT AND JUST "WAIT A FEW WEEKS AND YOU'LL SEE" 
SOME SAY 9.9 SHOULD BE EQUAL TO 10.1 IN EXPLOITS. 
SO EITHER WAIT AND SEE, OR UPDATE AND HOPE FOR THE BEST.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> It's common sense, please...


No he was kidding there is nothing it was all a joke


----------



## anewaccount (Oct 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This is going nowhere >.<


Really. This "super seekrit LEET HACK" is just weird and pointless. Any proof, any at all?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> It's common sense, please...


It's not. Let's not start any false rumors.


----------



## Phanton (Oct 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This is going nowhere >.<


It's going to suck.


----------



## ArmoredGuns1 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I can't say what it is but that has nothing to do with a kernel hack. Just sit tight.



If it's not a kernel hack, then why does it matter to hide information at all?


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 17, 2015)

ArmoredGuns1 said:


> If it's not a kernel hack, then why does it matter to hide information at all?


Just like that.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

ArmoredGuns1 said:


> If it's not a kernel hack, then why does it matter to hide information at all?


There is NOTHING to hide it was just a rumor and i added fuel to the fire. I apologize


----------



## JJTapia19 (Oct 17, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

ArmoredGuns1 said:


> If it's not a kernel hack, then why does it matter to hide information at all?


Easy to fix? Hmmm?


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

JJTapia19 said:


> I hope everyone on 9.9 haves a retail cart of smash bros. Already.


That is a conspiracy dont believe him hes trolling. There is no 9.9 exploit


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Oct 17, 2015)

Why?


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wait whata going on? Massexplosion release???


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 17, 2015)

JJTapia19 said:


> I hope everyone on 9.9 haves a retail cart of smash bros. Already.


Because... (?)


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Wait whata going on? Massexplosion release???


No i just admitted that i was trollin everyone


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

*Mass's new release is not a kernel hack. Lol.*


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> No i just admitted that i was trollin everyone


I think that you are trolling right now.


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 17, 2015)

Whats going on?
can anyone tell me about this?
I don´t know whats happening but don´t belive anything until you see it yourself there are a lot of trolls these days


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> No i just admitted that i was trollin everyone


Trolling about what? Noo u didnt do what im thinking....


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> I think that you are trolling right now.


Whats that supposed 2 mean?


----------



## ArmoredGuns1 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Easy to fix? Hmmm?



I wonder what could be so important that isn't a kernel hack. There can't be anything inbetween userland and kernelland.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Trolling about what? Noo u didnt do what im thinking....


Yes i did im so sorry


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Rioluwott said:


> Whats going on?
> can anyone tell me about this?
> I don´t know whats happening but don´t belive anything until you see it yourself there are a lot of trolls these days


He said it himself. I just know what it is. Just wait for it.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> He said it himself. I just know what it is. Just wait for it.


O now were telling them? In that case i WAS NOT trolling lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Im so sorry you guys

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Bortz


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> He said it himself. I just know what it is. Just wait for it.


yeah but where does it say it or anything in the iso site or where here on gbatemp?


----------



## Phanton (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh I get it now. These threads are done with the only purpose of increasing the users post count right? Silly me


----------



## anewaccount (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb: no kernel access for 9.9
the_meistro: im just trolling lol XDDDD lol XDXDXD theres no kernel access
templeb: oh yeah he said this thing
the_meistro: OH NOW WERE TELLING THEM I WASNT TROLLING

what the fuck


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> *Mass's new release is not a kernel hack. Lol.*


Alrighty then.  

But if it's so secret, I'm guessing it's... 


a steaming pile of bullcrap
cheats
ROM injection
some way to run 3DS ROMs
bigger bullcrap
some 9.9-elitism-app
bullcrap
Anyhow, is this tool only for 9.9 and not 10.1?


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

anewaccount said:


> teampleb: no kernel access for 9.9
> the_meistro: im just trolling lol XDDDD lol XDXDXD theres no kernel access
> templeb: oh yeah he said this thing
> the_meistro: OH NOW WERE TELLING THEM I WASNT TROLLING
> ...


there was this whole PM convo we had that u missed out on lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Alrighty then.
> 
> But if it's so secret, I'm guessing it's...
> 
> ...


Something was patched on 10.1

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Its not an exploit and its not JUST for 3ds.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> there was this whole PM convo we had that u missed out on lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Something was patched on 10.1



Wasn't that proved to be useless?


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Nope.


So this will work on 10.1?


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> there was this whole PM convo we had that u missed out on lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I alreally PM you.


----------



## anewaccount (Oct 17, 2015)

hi


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> there was this whole PM convo we had that u missed out on lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


No it's not.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> No it's not.


Not what?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> So this will work on 10.1?


Yeah, it should.


The_Meistro said:


> Not what?


Not an exploit. I keep saying that.


----------



## zoogie (Oct 17, 2015)

Whether Mass is trolling or not is a moot point considering not-updating is a good practice for getting on the cfw bus.


anewaccount said:


> teampleb: no kernel access for 9.9
> the_meistro: im just trolling lol XDDDD lol XDXDXD theres no kernel access
> templeb: oh yeah he said this thing
> the_meistro: OH NOW WERE TELLING THEM I WASNT TROLLING
> ...


It's all so confusing so I'll simplify things: just don't update if you want to increase your chances of hitting the cfw jackpot.
Once you understand that, you can just ignore the trolls, and if a cfw pops up you'll be ready, otherwise ... oh well. That's life.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Yeah, it should.


OMG you and my man have diffrent exploits! Theres gonna be TWO!


----------



## Buttsnake (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> There is nothing it was just me trolling...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


[Request] What the hell.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Yeah, it should.
> 
> Not an exploit. I keep saying that.


Well my man has an exploit dont know what u have but im glad it works on 10.1

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Buttsnake said:


> [Request] What the hell.


PM me lol


----------



## Megalegacy98 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Yeah, it should.


Thank god.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

My mans told me everything: entrypoint what it is EVERYTHING


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> My mans told me everything: entrypoint what it is EVERYTHING


Wait who? I'm not.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Wait who? I'm not.


No YOU are not my man sry dude but i think my guy might have another surprise for those 9.9 users...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 17, 2015)

When I read the title of this thread, I smiled. This honestly needs to end, though. @Sicklyboy


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> No YOU are not my man sry dude but i think my guy might have another surprise for those 9.9 users...


Just respond the PM, damn!!!


----------



## Buttsnake (Oct 17, 2015)

Somebody stop this nonsense


----------



## Carnelian (Oct 17, 2015)

Can we install cia with this?


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 17, 2015)

who is massexplosion anyway?
i searched for that username on gbatemp and searched on news on the iso site and i couldn´t got anything


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 17, 2015)

Buttsnake said:


> Somebody stop this nonsense


If you don't want this, just don't read it and stop messing


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Yeah, this thread needs to be locked. Just be sure to check "that" ISO site next week.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Yeah Check it two weeks from now for me..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Everyone report THIS post


----------



## JJTapia19 (Oct 17, 2015)

I think it could pop out any moment now.


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Yeah, this thread needs to be locked. Just be sure to check "that" ISO site next week.


ok im going to trust you because i see you´re a active member of gbatemp and i never have seen you trolling or anything also you tried to help me sometimes


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

@Bortz @T-hug

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

DSDP


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 17, 2015)

Also does this work on 10.0 i have an o3ds xl with 10.0 i updated from 9.9 because they said that nothing was patched on that update


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Rioluwott said:


> Also does this work on 10.0 i have an o3ds xl with 10.0 i updated from 9.9 because they said that nothing was patched on that update


what @teampleb has should.. but what i have maybe


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

Rioluwott said:


> Also does this work on 10.0 i have an o3ds xl with 10.0 i updated from 9.9 because they said that nothing was patched on that update


If it works on 9.9 and 10.1 it should work on 10.0.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Rioluwott said:


> Also does this work on 10.0 i have an o3ds xl with 10.0 i updated from 9.9 because they said that nothing was patched on that update


*nothing important


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> *nothing important


what would it be anyway we already have a lot of ways to load homebrews so if is not important as full access to the system i don´t know what is it


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

Rioluwott said:


> what would it be anyway we already have a lot of ways to load homebrews so if is not important as full access to the system i don´t know what is it


It's probably another entrypoint. Not like we don't have enough of those...


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Rioluwott said:


> what would it be anyway we already have a lot of ways to load homebrews so if is not important as full access to the system i don´t know what is it





Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> It's probably another entrypoint. Not like we don't have enough of those...


It really has nothing to do with homebrew.


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Oct 17, 2015)

Hmmm... Downgrade?


----------



## Phanton (Oct 17, 2015)

Rioluwott said:


> what would it be anyway we already have a lot of ways to load homebrews so if is not important as full access to the system i don´t know what is it


Userland something something. Or more like nothing nothing


----------



## anewaccount (Oct 17, 2015)

A_Random_Guy said:


> Hmmm... Downgrade?


Well he _was_ looking into ARM11, wasn't he?

Doubt it, though.


----------



## Arseface_TM (Oct 17, 2015)

Phanton said:


> Oh I get it now. These threads are done with the only purpose of increasing the users post count right? Silly me


Remember kids, the bigger your post count the bigger your peni- street cred.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

anewaccount said:


> Well he _was_ looking into ARM11, wasn't he?
> 
> Doubt it, though.





A_Random_Guy said:


> Hmmm... Downgrade?


No. It has nothing to do with homebrew.


----------



## Neru (Oct 17, 2015)

This is all lies. People are GOD like trolls on this site.


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 17, 2015)

so its nothing?
No Homebrews
and
No Full access
what would it be i have no idea
would it be a way to transform your 3ds into a transformer?


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> It really has nothing to do with homebrew.


Is it 3DS-related specifically? Are we all hyped for nothing?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Double post really?


It was an accident, obviously



The_Meistro said:


> Ok everyone i was trolling. There is no 9.9 kernel exploit. Im sorry everyone


its ok


----------



## Carnelian (Oct 17, 2015)

A different method for hack?


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Oct 17, 2015)

Here's my list of possible Masshax

1.DynaRec?
2.Signature patch?
3. Nintendo's 3DS master key?
4. a way to trick a card that has game updates to downgrade your system?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Is it 3DS-related specifically? Are we all hyped for nothing?


I wouldn't be talking about it here if it wasn't 3DS related.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I wouldn't be talking about it here if it wasn't 3DS related.


But is it mainly focused/only usable for the 3DS or is it something that the 3DS just can kinda use?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> But is it mainly *focused*/only usable for the 3DS or is it something that the* 3DS just can kinda use*?


Both?


----------



## Alternator47 (Oct 17, 2015)

My god.


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 17, 2015)

Alternator47 said:


> My god.



Your post being right below teampleb's is somehow quite fitting (Prof. Farnsworth).


----------



## Abcdfv (Oct 17, 2015)

This thread though.


----------



## Alternator47 (Oct 17, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> Your post being right below teampleb's is somehow quite fitting (Prof. Farnsworth).


I still don't know why people spend whole days trolling in the forums of serious discussion. Seriously there should be a requirement to post in these forums. In that case I would not be able to post complains but it would be a better place. This subforum is full of simple questions and deleted noob posts


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

All I'm saying is it's not an exploit and it's not piracy. Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Alternator47 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> All I'm saying is it's not an exploit and it's not piracy. Keep your eyes peeled!


Pack your bags boys the hype died after this post.


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> All I'm saying is it's not an exploit and it's not piracy. Keep your eyes peeled!



not an exploit, not dealing with piracy and not related to homebrew? not interested...


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

Omfg great hype KILLED

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> All I'm saying is it's not an exploit and it's not piracy. Keep your eyes peeled!


Its Probably a port of Donkey Kong Country installed as a legit cia through wii u gamepad


----------



## Alternator47 (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Its Probably a port of Donkey Kong Country installed as a legit cia through wii u gamepad


Get lost


----------



## xmosh (Oct 17, 2015)

Rioluwott said:


> so its nothing?
> No Homebrews
> and
> No Full access
> ...


That would be awesome hahaha


----------



## EmceeKerser (Oct 17, 2015)

If its not an exploit, or piracy. Then 1. Who cares, there's nothing left to do aside from these 2 and 2. Why is it being posted on **snip* *? It must still somehow be illegal.


----------



## storm75x (Oct 17, 2015)

You all better watch out. This is going to be a meme in the community. I warn you all.


----------



## EmceeKerser (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I wouldn't say it's legal still.
> Lol @ all the people who said they don't care. You don't even know what is.


Really dont know why you're hyping this up. Its bound to be a disappointment at this stage. But I'm still keen to see what you've got


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 17, 2015)

storm75x said:


> You all better watch out. This is going to be a meme in the community. I warn you all.



Maybe it will become as classic as "the patch walks". But sure, we'll see what happens in two weeks.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 17, 2015)

im a little excited but we don´t know what it is how can we get excited about something we don´t know about?


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I wouldn't say it's legal still.
> Lol @ all the people who said they don't care. You don't even know what is.


They're not getting hyped because it doesn't sound interesting. Pangu's never-before-seen way of Jailbreaking iOS 9 is interesting. And how the exploit (usually) can outbeat Kernel Patch Protection (I'm seriously interested in REing if you can't tell. Should probably learn about it soon.)

Is it that ARM11 access Mass was speaking about last month? We don't know, and won't until next week.

If it's not a kernel exploit, and not an exploit, what is it? We don't know. Easy to get unhyped about.

Anyway, if you or Mass would like to shed some light on this privately with me, I would be happy (I'm not a leaker. I'd hate if the lore for my game/actual game was leaked, and would never do that to someone.) to discuss it with both of you.

Edit: I sound like I'm begging. Please know that is not want I am doing, and I just want a LITTLE light shined on this thing. I don't care if I know what it actually is.


----------



## Arseface_TM (Oct 17, 2015)

Why would you want dank memes on your 3DS?


----------



## BMO (Oct 17, 2015)

if it doesnt relate to piracy why is he releasing it on _that_ site then. he could just post it here...


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

BMO said:


> if it doesnt relate to piracy why is he releasing it on _that_ site then. he could just post it here...


It's Nintendo's property.


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> It's Nintendo's property.


Common Key?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

V3NUS_M1NER said:


> Common Key?


Nope. (But close.)


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> It's Nintendo's property.


What do u mean? Nintendos "property"


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> What do u mean? Nintendos "property"


I mean it's Nintendo's property. You can't redistribute it.


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> What do u mean? Nintendos "property"


I'll try to explain this as best as I can.

It's Nintendo's "property" because they created it, it's on their handheld console, and under their name. Therefore, they own it, an down all rights to it. Because of this, it's illegal to distribute it.

Edit: I always come at the best times for the 3DS. That's...weird.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

V3NUS_M1NER said:


> I'll try to explain this as best as I can.
> 
> It's Nintendo's "property" because they created it, it's on their handheld console, and under their name. Therefore, they own it, an down all rights to it. Because of this, it's illegal to distribute it.
> 
> Edit: I always come at the best times for the 3DS. That's...weird.


Thx but thats piracy correct?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Thx but thats piracy correct?


Yeah, but I meant you can't pirate 3DS games with it.


----------



## zeldafan20081 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Nope. (But close.)


UNcommon key.


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Thx but thats piracy correct?


Technically, yes. Will it allow us to downgrade/play pirated games? No one knows but TeamPleb and Mass.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Yeah, but I meant you can't pirate 3DS games with it.


*-*


----------



## ric. (Oct 17, 2015)

inb4 it's going to be a new version of the Nice Meme homebrew.
Teampleb, I agree with you on so many points and I want to believe Mass is looking into either a kernel exploit or a way to downgrade to an exploitable firmware, but all this circlejerking about who said what to whom is ridiculous. Either release something or don't. 
Jesus Christ.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

Ill take a guess... nds roms without flashcart?


----------



## VashTS (Oct 17, 2015)

omg really, this is still going? 

pics or GTFO.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Ill take a guess... nds roms without flashcart?


What aren't you getting about it's not piracy?


----------



## zeldafan20081 (Oct 17, 2015)

VashTS said:


> omg really, this is still going?
> 
> pics or GTFO.


and risk it getting patched before it's ready? Let's think rationally now.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

VashTS said:


> omg really, this is still going?
> 
> pics or GTFO.


Pic on the last page.  But here:


Spoiler


----------



## anewaccount (Oct 17, 2015)

zeldafan20081 said:


> and risk it getting patched before it's ready? Let's think rationally now.


It's going to get patched anyway.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

You said it is piracy pleb


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

anewaccount said:


> It's going to get patched anyway.


This is the kinda thing when it's patched it's patched.


GoodCookie88 said:


> You said it is piracy pleb


*HOLY SHIT. REEEEAAAAD.* I have said multiple times it is *NOT* piracy.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> This is the kinda thing when it's patched it's patched.


If its like that i bet ur using a sys app


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> This is the kinda thing when it's patched it's patched.


Think my 3DS is scared of what's gonna happen soon.


----------



## Arseface_TM (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> This is the kinda thing when it's patched it's patched.


Like Tubehax patched or Ironhax patched?


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> This is the kinda thing when it's patched it's patched.
> 
> *HOLY SHIT. REEEEAAAAD.* I have said multiple times it is *NOT* piracy.


xD


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Arseface_TM said:


> Like Tubehax patched or Ironhax patched?


Like Tubehax. Except this can be completely fixed without an update.


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Like Tubehax.


So we'll be forced to update...?
Sorry if I am incorrect. That's what I am interpreting from you saying this (TubeHax was forcefully removed)


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

V3NUS_M1NER said:


> So we'll be forced to update...?
> Sorry if I am incorrect. That's what I am interpreting from you saying this (TubeHax was forcefully removed)


Re-read that.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

This whole "I've got a secret thing for the 3DS but I won't share it until _x _date/later on" is getting annoying, real or fake or whatever, is bullshit. Getting really sick of it.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> This whole "I've got a secret thing for the 3DS but I won't share it until _x _date/later on" is getting annoying, real or fake or whatever, is bullshit. Getting really sick of it.


Well, do you want it never or next week?


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm almost out of popcorn


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Re-read that.


Ah, did not see the edit. My guess is another game exploit?

Except that it can't be that, because it would require a new exploit...

Using an already existing entrypoint?

All of this vagueness is confusing -_-

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> I'm almost out of popcorn


It's a GIF. You should be good


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

Well i honestly think u could tell us what it can do man....i would agree to not tell the name of the app that u will use because it will get patched..


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

V3NUS_M1NER said:


> Ah, did not see the edit. My guess is another game exploit?
> 
> Except that it can't be that, because it would require a new exploit...
> 
> ...


It's not an exploit.


----------



## Columbo2811 (Oct 17, 2015)

Leave the exploits to the adults. You kids think you can just copy and paste code and then start a WIP thread. I do like reading the bullshit in these threads so keep it up.


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> It's not an exploit.


Ugh, forgot about that.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Columbo2811 said:


> Leave the exploits to the adults. You kids think you can just copy and paste code and then start a WIP thread. I do like reading the bullshit in these threads so keep it up.


I already posted proof he said something I can't say is coming. 


GoodCookie88 said:


> Well i honestly think u could tell us what it can do man....i would agree to not tell the *name of the app that u will use* because it will get patched..


It's not an exploit.


----------



## Alternator47 (Oct 17, 2015)

My new exploit is coming out on Christmas. Kbai


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Alternator47 said:


> My new exploit is coming out on Christmas. Kbai





teampleb said:


> I already posted proof he said something I can't say is coming.
> 
> *It's not an exploit.*


People just don't read anymore...


----------



## VashTS (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I already posted proof he said something I can't say is coming.
> 
> It's not an exploit.



Is it considered a hack?
Is it Jackie Chan?


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I already posted proof he said something I can't say is coming.
> 
> It's not an exploit.


Its not an exploit so it wont use any app correct?


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

VashTS said:


> Is it considered a hack?
> Is it Jackie Chan?


It's JOHN CENA, coming DIRECTLY TO YOU in THREEEEE-DEEEEEEEE on your THREE-DEE-ESSSSSS in the DOUBLEYOU-DOUBLEYOU-EEEE SOOOOOPERRRR SLAAAAAAAAMMMMM


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Its not an exploit so it wont use any app correct?


Correct.


----------



## Alternator47 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> People just don't read anymore...






Alternator47 said:


> My new exploit is coming out on Christmas. Kbai





Alternator47 said:


> My new exploit





Alternator47 said:


> My



People just don't read anymore.


----------



## Viri (Oct 17, 2015)

Come on, from that PM topic name it's so obvious that Meme Run is getting ported to the 3DS! Get hyped!


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Correct.


Hm i see so its something in the system  or a 3ds game?


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> People just don't read anymore...


Alright. I'm out of ideas.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Hm i see so its something in the system  or a 3ds game?


No.


----------



## ArmoredGuns1 (Oct 17, 2015)

The real question is, will we be able to do anything useful with it?


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

This thread is giving me a headache


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

ArmoredGuns1 said:


> The real question is, will we be able to do anything useful with it?


Really useful.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> No.[/opQUOTE]
> xD so we use air



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

No homebrew no app no system thing wtf we need to use an xbox


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Really useful.


Hmm.

You said that it was not related to piracy...

Grasping at straws currently, and I don't even know if it is possible, but would it allow us to only resign system titles in order to downgrade back to a lower version of HOMEMenu?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> No homebrew no app no system thing wtf we need to use an xbox


No... Holy shit. THIS ISN'T AN EXPLOIT. IT DOESN'T REQUIRE ANY SPECIFIC GAME OR WHATEVER.


----------



## Pikasack (Oct 17, 2015)

Maybe we are looking at this the wrong way... 
Is it something like where we can remove the 10 minute limit on the Camera app to watch full length *legally* gotten videos?


----------



## zeldafan20081 (Oct 17, 2015)

If it's anything related to what I talked to Mass about a month ago, then it's going to be really useful.
However, I'm not sure if things have changed since then or not. After all, that was a month or so ago.


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> No... Holy shit. THIS ISN'T AN EXPLOIT. IT DOESN'T REQUIRE ANY SPECIFIC GAME OR WHATEVER.


Contact OP of thread, have him edit that in there.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Pikasack said:


> Maybe we are looking at this the wrong way...
> Is it something like where we can remove the 10 minute limit on the Camera app to watch full length *legally* gotten videos?


Nothing to do with the camera app but you're thinking correctly now.


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

zeldafan20081 said:


> If it's anything related to what I talked to Mass about a month ago, then it's going to be really useful.
> However, I'm not sure if things have changed since then or not. After all, that was a month or so ago.


I hate all of this vagueness :/


----------



## sat (Oct 17, 2015)

Some people are so desperate for a 9.3+ kernel exploit that they make themselves believe what anyone says. Massexplosion213 is without a doubt full of shit, but people will make themselves believe that he's legit just to keep that dream alive. 

Massexplosion213 never released anything notable, and he has no PoC or proof.


----------



## anewaccount (Oct 17, 2015)

hi


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

sat said:


> Some people are so desperate for a 9.3+ kernel exploit that they make themselves believe what anyone says. Massexplosion213 is without a doubt full of shit, but people will make themselves believe that he's legit just to keep that dream alive.
> 
> Massexplosion213 never released anything notable, and he has no PoC or proof.


I said it's not an exploit. God you people...


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

YEAH IT WOULD BE AMAZING recording more than 10 minutes on a 4k 3ds camerA so useful


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Nothing to do with the camera app but you're thinking correctly now.


Dangit, every idea I have has something to do with an exploit. Not even going to mention my idea.


----------



## ric. (Oct 17, 2015)

V3NUS_M1NER said:


> This thread is giving me a headache


If anything comes out of this, it's probably VC injection or something like that. Pretty cool, but not super-exciting, at least not for me. But what do I know.


----------



## Columbo2811 (Oct 17, 2015)

Will we be able to play @The_Meistro ported flappy bird with this new exploit


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Nothing to do with the camera app but you're thinking correctly now.


So something possible and useful for vanilla 3DSes with or without homebrew?


----------



## anewaccount (Oct 17, 2015)

Columbo2811 said:


> Will we be able to play @The_Meistro ported flappy bird with this new exploit


Now you're getting it.


----------



## Pikasack (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Nothing to do with the camera app but you're thinking correctly now.


Obviously it is a way to take snapshots or record gameplay then.
N3DS only though for reasons.
Just kidding. 

Or some other odd thing. That is where I leave my final guess.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

ric. said:


> If anything comes out of this, it's probably VC injection or something like that. Pretty cool, but not super-exciting, at least not for me. But what do I know.


No but shutterbug2000 is working on that.


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 17, 2015)

is it something like dev mode on n3ds internet browser?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Pikasack said:


> Obviously it is a way to take snapshots or record gameplay then.
> N3DS only though for reasons.
> 
> Or some other odd thing. That is where I leave my final guess.


Nope. You still have the correct mindset though. 


Rioluwott said:


> is it something like dev mode on n3ds internet browser?


Not an exploit.


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Nope. You still have the correct mindset though.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If it's N3DS only, I'm out. Can you at least tell us if it is for O3DS and N3DS?


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Nope. You still have the correct mindset though.


Is it N3DS only?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Is it N3DS only?


No.


----------



## zeldafan20081 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Nope. You still have the correct mindset though.
> 
> Not an exploit.


Video chat!  Just kidding though. Who would want to video chat on the 3DS?


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

zeldafan20081 said:


> Video chat!  Just kidding though. Who would want to video chat on the 3DS?


Omegle


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

zeldafan20081 said:


> Video chat!  Just kidding though. Who would want to video chat on the 3DS?


Kiddies who want to chat with the ones they love but don't have a computer/cellular phone/iPod/tablet/etc/etc/etc


----------



## Pikasack (Oct 17, 2015)

So guys, it is something useful as in like VC-injection, removing that 10-minute limit in the Camera app, and recording gameplay or taking screenshots in any game. (which is coming in RegionFive anyway...) 

But not any of those things.


----------



## fmkid (Oct 17, 2015)

RickRollHax finally happens? 

Now... Seriously: I'll be so glad if any good news happen in next days for all people with a 3DS in hand (FW 10.1 and below)!... But, on the other hand, I'm very disappointed with all nonsense/irritating/annoying/whatevernamed speculation and trolling way that some people here is/was creating/supporting! I think that's not the most healthy way to do it!


----------



## Arseface_TM (Oct 17, 2015)

A way to use the microSD management on non-windows systems.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

Guys, we're all getting hyped for something minor, it can't possibly be a big deal and it's not seeming to be something that'd interest us here too much.



Arseface_TM said:


> A way to use the microSD management on non-windows systems.


This tool isn't n3DS only.


----------



## Arseface_TM (Oct 17, 2015)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> This tool isn't n3DS only.


Then a way to use it on O3DS as well as no-windows systems.


----------



## Demifiend (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok, answering the *original *question of the OP, not following the "But my exploit...", some people believe in massexplosion213 because they do want to see new things for their 3DS consoles, and so, since he has shown some knowledge for the matter of the 3DS, then people believe in that, but you know what, the sick part about this is, most 3DS consoles (Old and XL) will probably have (if not, all the consoles) a firmware between 9.2 and inferior, that's the thing i can't understand since just about anyone can buy a 3DS with that.

But since all we do have are baseless speculations, without any real proof about what can be exploited or what can't, naturally, this is the time where anyone can jump to the forums and say "Look at my exploit that is gonna be released in 2 months" or shit like that, since anyone can just easily have a good time fooling the users with 3DS things, since right now is the main hot topic of the whole Gbatemp Scene, and anyone who has abilities to create hacks and exploits, are always welcome to the forum.

The latter idea is the main source of problem since any troll, or annoying person can just go write a thread about their creations, when in the end, it was practically, nothing, and such, for now, some of the users in the scene are having the fun time by doing this, so OP, if you want exploits for things like that, i suggest you to wait, and just stay right where you are until the exploit is released, that's all i can say about the matter.


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 17, 2015)

it seems that is a tool for the pc is the only think i can think of like a way to read something on your sd


----------



## zeldafan20081 (Oct 17, 2015)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Guys, we're all getting hyped for something minor, it can't possibly be a big deal and it's not seeming to be something that'd interest us here too much.


Kind of like that secret message hidden in the sound test in Sonic CD, right? 
Sorry. Your username... I just had to.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> Ok, answering the *original *question of the OP, not following the "But my exploit...", some people believe in massexplosion213 because they do want to see new things for their 3DS consoles, and so, since he has shown some knowledge for the matter of the 3DS, then people believe in that, but you know what, the sick part about this is, most 3DS consoles (Old and XL) will probably have (if not, all the consoles) a firmware between 9.2 and inferior, that's the thing i can't understand *since just about anyone can buy a 3DS with that.*
> 
> But since all we do have are baseless speculations, without any real proof about what can be exploited or what can't, naturally, this is the time where anyone can jump to the forums and say "Look at my exploit that is gonna be released in 2 months" or shit like that, since anyone can just easily have a good time fooling the users with 3DS things, since right now is the main hot topic of the whole Gbatemp Scene, and anyone who has abilities to create hacks and exploits, are always welcome to the forum.
> 
> The latter idea is the main source of problem since any troll, or annoying person can just go write a thread about their creations, when in the end, it was practically, nothing, and such, for now, some of the users in the scene are having the fun time by doing this, so OP, if you want exploits for things like that, i suggest you to wait, and just stay right where you are until the exploit is released, that's all i can say about the matter.


That's a load of BS.


----------



## Abcdfv (Oct 17, 2015)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Guys, we're all getting hyped for something minor, it can't possibly be a big deal and it's not seeming to be something that'd interest us here too much.
> 
> 
> This tool isn't n3DS only.


Neither is MicroSD managment. I use it all the time so I don't have to pull my SD to install VC cias on my OG 3ds.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

A question.. is downgrading considered piracy?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> A question.. is downgrading considered piracy?


It's not downgrading.


----------



## Demifiend (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> That's a load of BS.



For fuck's sake, most O3DS consoles have firmwares inferior in that version, most users can confirm that, even the packages where the consoles came from, or the deluxe versions (Like the Dream Team things or Majora's Mask if i recall), the real hard thing to find is a New 3DS with 9.0 or 9.2, which at this point the possibilities are pretty low, as long as the O3DS console you buy it's not used, you have a high chance to find a console with those firmwares.


----------



## Arseface_TM (Oct 17, 2015)

HAHA, I'm right. Pleb didn't respond because he can't say.

Eat it bitches.


----------



## Columbo2811 (Oct 17, 2015)

Everyone who's getting hyped is the kids. Us adults can afford 60 quid to get a 9.2 console


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> For fuck's sake, most O3DS consoles have firmwares inferior in that version, most users can confirm that, even the packages where the consoles came from, or the deluxe versions (Like the Dream Team things or Majora's Mask if i recall), the real hard thing to find is a New 3DS with 9.0 or 9.2, which at this point the possibilities are pretty low, as long as the O3DS console you buy it's not used, you have a high chance to find a console with those firmwares.


I don't want a f**king o3DS. I already have an n3DS and I'm not downgrading to the slower model.


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 17, 2015)

Columbo2811 said:


> Everyone who's getting hyped is the kids. Us adults can afford 60 quid to get a 9.2 console


i have a 9.0 console and im still hyped or something maybe it works on emunand too so it can help emunand users too


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Rioluwott said:


> i have a 9.0 console and im still hyped or something maybe it works on emunand too so it can help emunand users too


Nothing to do with emuNAND.


----------



## Columbo2811 (Oct 17, 2015)

Rioluwott said:


> i have a 9.0 console and im still hyped or something maybe it works on emunand too so it can help emunand users too


Why what more do you want or expecting then.


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 17, 2015)

Columbo2811 said:


> Why what more do you want or expecting then.


maybe a way to speed up the console or something


teampleb said:


> Nothing to do with emuNAND.


so this will not work on emunand?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Columbo2811 said:


> Why what more do you want or expecting then.


You can't do this on a kernel hacked 3DS yet. Not that it requires kernel, nobody's done it yet.


Rioluwott said:


> maybe a way to speed up the console or something
> 
> so this will not work on emunand?


Well it will.


----------



## Demifiend (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I don't want a f**king o3DS. I already have an n3DS and I'm not downgrading to the slower model.



Then that's your problem, not everyone else, as i said before, any other person can just acquire a normal regular 3DS with high chances on finding the older firmwares, but for now, if you plan to buy a N3DS, chances are that finding one with 9.2 and inferior are low, so, just accept that if someone right *now *wants to see the cool things a 3DS can do, they have to accept the older models, like it, or not.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

More ram?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> Then that's your problem, not everyone else, as i said before, any other person can just acquire a normal regular 3DS with high chances on finding the older firmwares, but for now, if you plan to buy a N3DS, chances are that finding one with 9.2 and inferior are low, so, just accept that if someone right *now *wants to see the cool things a 3DS can do, they have to accept the older models, like it, or not.


Except this...


GoodCookie88 said:


> More ram?


That's *hax 2.5.

Unrelated:
Well I'm going to bed now, goodnight people that try to one up me without reading what I'm saying.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

Still clueless guess ill need to wait a week.... so the one releasing this is mass? Will we need to download something?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Still clueless guess ill need to wait a week.... so the one releasing this is mass? Will we need to download something?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Arseface_TM (Oct 17, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> Then that's your problem, not everyone else, as i said before, any other person can just acquire a normal regular 3DS with high chances on finding the older firmwares, but for now, if you plan to buy a N3DS, chances are that finding one with 9.2 and inferior are low, so, just accept that if someone right *now *wants to see the cool things a 3DS can do, they have to accept the older models, like it, or not.


If you want to see the cool things a 3DS can do you should be getting a N3DS. Aside from piracy there really isn't anything an O3DS does better, even with kernel access. Dynarec might be awesome, but it doesn't trump 3 times the clock speed, more ram, and not-shit 3D. EDIT: And an included nipple.


----------



## fmkid (Oct 17, 2015)

NVM


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Yes and yes.


Okie good night.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ricknrollhax confirmed!!! YESSZZ


----------



## Demifiend (Oct 17, 2015)

Arseface_TM said:


> If you want to see the cool things a 3DS can do you should be getting a N3DS. Aside from piracy there really isn't anything an O3DS does better, even with kernel access. Dynarec might be awesome, but it doesn't trump 3 times the clock speed, more ram, and not-shit 3D. EDIT: And an included nipple.



The only thing an O3DS does better is the matter of the Audio Chip, which, the first model triumphs over the rest (And it was confirmed by most users, since the 3DS XL had a nerfed audio chip, and the New 3DS had a tiny bit of inferior quality when it comes to audio) but this is just something for audiophiles, for everything else, the New 3DS does the job better, for me, if someone wants to do pirate things a person should buy an O3DS, if they want to play some games they might really like, they should buy a New 3DS, with the original things.


----------



## Columbo2811 (Oct 17, 2015)

This is bullshit there's nothing this can do different at the minute. I bet I can do this with an exploitable console and a 10 quid flashcart. What else is there. I don't see why it's a top level security project as you keep saying it's not an exploit. So what's there to hide then. The bullshit just keeps coming.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Columbo2811 said:


> This is bullshit there's nothing this can do different at the minute. I bet I can do this with an exploitable console and a 10 quid flashcart. What else is there. I don't see why it's a top level security project as you keep saying it's not an exploit. So what's there to hide then. The bullshit just keeps coming.


It's not my fault you're stupid as fuck and can't see past piracy.


----------



## Columbo2811 (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't give a shit about piracy it you. Keep fueling this thread with crap. It's not an exploit so why hide it.


----------



## Arseface_TM (Oct 17, 2015)

Columbo2811 said:


> I don't give a shit about piracy it you. Keep fueling this thread with crap. It's not an exploit so why hide it.


He didn't make it. The owner is the only person with the rights to release, so pleb is the wrong person to ask.

Also, the reactions are hilarious. I'm hoping it gets delayed.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

Alright sooo...  


it's somewhat piracy and will be posted on "that 3DS ISO site" and not GBATemp
but not a *3DS *ROM loader
not an exploit
works on 10.1 and/or o3DS, not just 9.9 and/or n3DS  
releasing Monday
somewhat important so it's been hidden


----------



## CreAtor135 (Oct 17, 2015)

The hell is quid? Where does that currency orginate?


----------



## Columbo2811 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> It's not my fault you're stupid as fuck and can't see past piracy.


Yeah I dumb as fuck and can't see past piracy most of the theads you've started involve piracy. Teampleb maybe shorten your name to just pleb.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 17, 2015)

CreAtor135 said:


> The hell is quid? Where does that currency orginate?



JUST GOOGLE ITTT



> Pound sterling, British slang for £1 in currency


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Columbo2811 said:


> Will we be able to play @The_Meistro ported flappy bird with this new exploit


This isnt a kernel exploit so no.


----------



## Rioluwott (Oct 17, 2015)

maybe it is amiibo related


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 17, 2015)

GBATemp should have an age restriction. That's all I have to say.


----------



## fmkid (Oct 17, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> GBATemp should have an age restriction. That's all I have to say.


Yeah, but how to verify it?


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Yess! I know @teampleb 's release date!!


----------



## Columbo2811 (Oct 17, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> GBATemp should have an age restriction. That's all I have to say.


Yes true. But there are devs that are young and bleedy good at what they do. It's all the other kids with a 200 pound laptop there mum got them for Xmas and think there Hugh Jackman from the film swordfish that ruin it.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> GBATemp should have an age restriction. That's all I have to say.


Lol you wouldn't be on GBATemp if it had age restrictions..


----------



## CreAtor135 (Oct 17, 2015)

Columbo2811 said:


> Yes true. But there are devs that are young and bleedy good at what they do. It's all the other kids with a 200 pound laptop there mum got them for Xmas and think there Hugh Jackman from the film swordfish that ruin it.


Ah. You're British. Okay, sorry for being rude.

sorta? i dunno.


----------



## V3NUS_M1NER (Oct 17, 2015)

Columbo2811 said:


> Yes true. But there are devs that are young and bleedy good at what they do. It's all the other kids with a 200 pound laptop there mum got them for Xmas and think there Hugh Jackman from the film swordfish that ruin it.


Man, you made me feel bad my $200 laptop


----------



## Columbo2811 (Oct 17, 2015)

V3NUS_M1NER said:


> Man, you made me feel bad my $200 laptop


Are you trying to find an exploit. If not then there's nothing wrong


V3NUS_M1NER said:


> Man, you made me feel bad my $200 laptop


sorry wasnt slagging of 200 quid laptops. Just the exploit hunters using them.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> I don't wanna make hype eighter hate on Mass, but he doesn't give some convincing proofs of his
> claims.
> 
> He said:
> ...


I Know what it is. Thats all im saying. Thanks @teampleb  and no im not working with him btw


----------



## Arseface_TM (Oct 17, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> GBATemp should have an age restriction. That's all I have to say.


I've been 21 since I was 8. That's all I have to say.


----------



## fmkid (Oct 17, 2015)

Columbo2811 said:


> Yes true. But there are devs that are young and bleedy good at what they do. It's all the other kids with a 200 pound laptop there mum got them for Xmas and think there Hugh Jackman from the film swordfish that ruin it.


Something like this, maybe?


----------



## BMO (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> I Know what it is. Thats all im saying. Thanks @teampleb  and no im not working with him btw


if you know what it is but you're not saying it like teampleb is, you should probably fuck off too


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Arseface_TM said:


> I've been 21 since I was 8. That's all I have to say.


That means your 11...
Right on dude!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 17, 2015)

fmkid said:


> Yeah, but how to verify it?


Something like the test on 3dbrew


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

BMO said:


> if you know what it is but you're not saying it like teampleb you should probably fuck off too


Haha the jealousy you express through hurtful words has no affect on me


----------



## BMO (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Haha the jealousy you express through hurtful words has no affect on me


I dont really have anything to be jealous about but what ever helps you stroke your ego I guess


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 17, 2015)

The second person for me to add to my ignore list is The_Meistro.


----------



## Arseface_TM (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> That means your 11...
> Right on dude!


I haven't lied about my age in a few years. The first time was when I wanted to sign up for Runescape while the classic servers where still accepting new accounts.


----------



## fmkid (Oct 17, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Something like the test on 3dbrew


What do you specifically talking about?


----------



## Columbo2811 (Oct 17, 2015)

fmkid said:


> What do you specifically talking about?


Proving you've started puberty


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 17, 2015)

fmkid said:


> What do you specifically talking about?


Sign up for 3dbrew.org and find out. I'm not good at explaining things, sorry


----------



## fmkid (Oct 17, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Sign up for 3dbrew.org and find out. I'm not good at explaining things, sorry


Ok, thanks... I got it!


----------



## fmkid (Oct 17, 2015)

NVM


----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh GBATemp, you never fail to bring the lolz


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Oct 17, 2015)

Cough


----------



## doctorgoat (Oct 17, 2015)

Columbo2811 said:


> Are you trying to find an exploit. If not then there's nothing wrong
> 
> sorry wasnt slagging of 200 quid laptops. Just the exploit hunters using them.



lmao what do you actually think exploit hunting requires


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 17, 2015)

guys its real its my colonel exploit got PM'd

Just kidding  This thread should be locked, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2015)

These threads have provided me with many keks and rofls. This entire forum section is a joke. This is GBAtemp, not 4chan


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 17, 2015)

Robfozz said:


> These threads have provided me with many keks and rofls. This entire forum section is a joke. This is GBAtemp, not 4chan


GBAtemp is now worse than 4chan


----------



## Columbo2811 (Oct 17, 2015)

Here's my kernel exploit


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2015)

This is Snake. Colonel, can you hear me!? I need you to hack my 3DS so I can git free gaymez


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Oct 17, 2015)

Real or fake, I wish for it to be true so I will wait, but I'm also sick of the messages of "something" being put up soon.  

As a compromise I went ahead and lay-byed an O3DS with 9.2.0 so either way I should be fine.


----------



## MassExplosion213 (Oct 17, 2015)

What me and @teampleb are working on has nothing to do with a kernel exploit.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> What me and @teampleb are working on has nothing to do with a kernel exploit.


Don't worry, they still have no idea what it is captain. Lol. I like eating the tears of children. xD


----------



## MassExplosion213 (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Don't worry, they still have no idea what it is captain. Lol. I like eating the tears of children. xD


Oh, and Monday may not work. It depends on if we get done or not.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> Oh, and Monday may not work. It depends on if we get done or not.


I just said next week-ish.


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Oct 17, 2015)

Maybe, its a leak of a file?


----------



## EmceeKerser (Oct 17, 2015)

If it's not s kernel exploit then who cares. There's nothing else that needs to be done. 

Also I've noticed you're already backtracking from your hype date. What's the bet it won't ever be released


----------



## MassExplosion213 (Oct 17, 2015)

EmceeKerser said:


> If it's not s kernel exploit then who cares. There's nothing else that needs to be done.
> 
> Also I've noticed you're already backtracking from your hype date. What's the bet it won't ever be released


Someone, idk who, leaked it on Reddit. And it will be done. I just have to get the file first.


----------



## EmceeKerser (Oct 17, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> Someone, idk who, leaked it on Reddit. And it will be done. I just have to get the file first.


So it's out already?


----------



## MassExplosion213 (Oct 17, 2015)

EmceeKerser said:


> So it's out already?


No, someone leaked what I'm doing. And turns out, @teampleb is on 10.1, so no luck there. I need someone with 9.2 or less with the triforce heroes demo.


----------



## EmceeKerser (Oct 17, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> No, someone leaked what I'm doing. And turns out, @teampleb is on 10.1, so no luck there. I need someone with 9.2 or less with the triforce heroes demo.


And is this a separate project to what's being released on Monday?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> Someone, idk who, leaked it on Reddit. And it will be done. I just have to get the file first.


Well it wasn't me. My reddit username is the same as my GBATemp one.


----------



## Alpuy (Oct 17, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> No, someone leaked what I'm doing. And turns out, @teampleb is on 10.1, so no luck there. I need someone with 9.2 or less with the triforce heroes demo.


So its only for 9.2 or less?


----------



## MassExplosion213 (Oct 17, 2015)

EmceeKerser said:


> And is this a separate project to what's being released on Monday?





Alpuy said:


> So its only for 9.2 or less?



Well, since it's leaked already, we're getting triforce heroes early.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

Alpuy said:


> So its only for 9.2 or less?


No, he needs someone on 9.2 to get something.


----------



## Alpuy (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> No, he needs someone on 9.2 to get something.


Great thanks


----------



## Alpuy (Oct 17, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> Well, since it's leaked already, we're getting triforce heroes early.


So, now that we know what it is, how will it work for fw ver 9.2 +? Because we cannot run isos, will it modify the demo?


----------



## MassExplosion213 (Oct 17, 2015)

Alpuy said:


> So, now that we know what it is, how will it work for fw ver 9.2 +? Because we cannot run isos, will it modify the demo?


It'll be a CIA. So 9.2 and below for now.


----------



## Alpuy (Oct 17, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> It'll be a CIA. So 9.2 and below for now.


Uh... 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MassExplosion213 said:


> It'll be a CIA. So 9.2 and below for now.


Do you have something else for 9.2+? Because you guys were talking about 9.9


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 17, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> It'll be a CIA. So 9.2 and below for now.


A Triforce Heroes hack! *hype*


----------



## Columbo2811 (Oct 17, 2015)

Everyone off the train.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

Um so we will need the demo?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 17, 2015)

now that this is EOF'd, time for some fun!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 17, 2015)

Will this allow single player in the demo? Or maybe going online at any time?


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

Just got off the train....


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 17, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> now that this is EOF'd, time for some fun!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 17, 2015)

The Legend of Zeldaaaa
The Leeeegeennddd of Zelda
Theeeeeee Legend of Zelda
The Legend ooffffff Zelda
                            ( ˘o˘)♬♪

hypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehype


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 17, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


----------



## Pikasack (Oct 17, 2015)

Wait, 9.2 Triforce Heros Demo?
Dude, a way to install games that require a later firmware on a lesser firmware?


----------



## ric. (Oct 17, 2015)

Okay, getting a game before it's released is pretty cool.
But why did we need to stay on 9.9 for this? It's 9.2 only. It doesn't add up.


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

ric. said:


> Okay, getting a game before it's released is pretty cool.
> But why did we need to stay on 9.9 for this? It's 9.2 only. It doesn't add up.


I never said you need to be on 9.9 for this. Other people did.


----------



## ric. (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I never said you need to be on 9.9 for this. Other people did.


Yeah, I figured Meistro was trolling anyways.
Congratulations though, this is a first for the scene as far as I know.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I never said you need to be on 9.9 for this. Other people did.


9.9 is for my exploit. I dont know how many times i need to say this but i am not working wiith @teampleb

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ric. said:


> Yeah, I figured Meistro was trolling anyways.
> Congratulations though, this is a first for the scene as far as I know.


I am not trolling. I know what teampleb is doing though lol


----------



## Alpuy (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> 9.9 is for my exploit. I dont know how many times i need to say this but i am not working wiith @teampleb
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Show some poc


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Alpuy said:


> Show some poc


Can you stop asking and just wait? You keep getting on my back! Go bother @teampleb about his project! I told you, just wait a few weeks


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Can you stop asking and just wait? You keep getting on my back! Go bother @teampleb about his project! I told you, just wait a few weeks


Mass already revealed what it is.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Mass already revealed what it is.


He did? Where?


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> He did? Where?


Let's you play timed content early before it's released.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> Let's you play timed content early before it's released.


Dude that is not what i thought u were doin.. Will this work on 10.1? Otherwise im not interested


----------



## teampleb (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Dude that is not what i thought u were doin.. Will this work on 10.1? Otherwise im not interested


I said it wasn't an exploit so many times.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

teampleb said:


> I said it wasn't an exploit so many times.


I know its not an exploit... Im not really sure i understand what youre saying.., What will your homebrew allow you to do?


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wtf play the game before release?
how would that work lol


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Wtf play the game before release?
> how would that work lol


Thats what im saying!


----------



## DutchyDutch (Oct 17, 2015)

So nothing new for 9.9 users?  But just a 'Triforce Heroes' demo for 9.2 users! Awesome! Can't wait to watch all the 9.2 users do something that the rest can't! Thanks Mass!


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 17, 2015)

Probably nintendo left the full game files in ghe demo and they managwd to extract it and play it lol


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

DutchyDutch said:


> So nothing new for 9.9 users?  But just a 'Triforce Heroes' demo for 9.2 users! Awesome! Can't wait to watch all the 9.2 users do something that the rest can't! Thanks Mass!


No if your'e on 9.9 dont update and hold on for just a for a few more weeks. My project is for 9.3-9.9


----------



## DutchyDutch (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> No if your'e on 9.9 dont update and hold on for just a for a few more weeks. My project is for 9.3-9.9


I won't update, wheter you're lying or not.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

DutchyDutch said:


> I won't update, wheter you're lying or not.


Im not


----------



## Timthegangsta (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok so will this "program"? Work with other games or just TFHs


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 17, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> What me and @teampleb are working on has nothing to do with a kernel exploit.





MassExplosion213 said:


> Well, since it's leaked already, we're getting triforce heroes early.





MassExplosion213 said:


> It'll be a CIA. So 9.2 and below for now.



Ok, you killed all of my hope in a possible 9.9 downgrade, at least I got awesered. Thanks @MassExplosion213 and @teampleb


----------



## Intronaut (Oct 17, 2015)

I am not gonna lie. I expected a arm11 kernel exploit from Mass. But in the other hand, play Triforce Heroes before launching sounds good.!.  I am happy to have a 9.2 console to try it. Looking forward


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 17, 2015)

Intronaut said:


> I am not gonna lie. I expected a arm11 kernel exploit from Mass. But in the other hand, play Triforce Heroes before launching sounds good.!.  I am happy to have a 9.2 console to try it. Looking forward



Enjoy it, I'll be stuck in 9.9 for a time  My last hope is @The_Meistro , I really hope that he is not trolling.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Oct 17, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> Enjoy it, I'll be stuck in 9.9 for a time  My last hope is @The_Meistro , I really hope that he is not trolling.


Same.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Billy Acuña said:


> Enjoy it, I'll be stuck in 9.9 for a time  My last hope is @The_Meistro , I really hope that he is not trolling.


Unless my sources are not correct.. But really man im not trolling


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Unless my sources are not correct.. But really man im not trolling


Ur right.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Unless my sources are not correct.. But really man im not trolling


Can't you atleast PM us something? Like a little bit of proof? I mean I won't update but cmon I really need something!


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 17, 2015)

DutchyDutch said:


> Can't you atleast PM us something? Like a little bit of proof? I mean I won't update but cmon I really need something!


He's not lying, but his sourse nobody knows...


----------



## xmosh (Oct 17, 2015)

I really enjoy the Triforce Heroes demo yesterday ... it was awesome the online mode... i waiting for this (and i dont really know how it works, but the game its goint to be released the next Friday so... )


----------



## EmceeKerser (Oct 18, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> No, someone leaked what I'm doing. And turns out, @teampleb is on 10.1, so no luck there. I need someone with 9.2 or less with the triforce heroes demo.


Do you need a legitimately downloaded version from the eshop on 9.2, or just a cia installed on 9.2?


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 18, 2015)

...so it's some sort of thing to do with the Triforce Heroes demo? It sounds like it'll let us play the full version. If so... that's AWESOME!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2015)

@MassExplosion213 so you're not working on a kernel exploit anymore? Or am I just reading this thread wrong?


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 18, 2015)

joesteve1914 said:


> @MassExplosion213 so you're not working on a kernel exploit anymore? Or am I just reading this thread wrong?


He never was, the hype just went too far.  

He's developing something for the Triforce Heroes demo, possibly an exploit to play the full game through the demo or something like that.


----------



## ric. (Oct 18, 2015)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> He never was, the hype just went too far.
> 
> He's developing something for the Triforce Heroes demo, possibly an exploit to play the full game through the demo or something like that.


He was though, he was working on ARM11 access for downgrading. I'm assuming either nothing came out of that or it's still not at a stage where it could be useful to anybody.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2015)

Wait... If that Triforce Heroes demo thing is actually a way to play the full version, whats the point? If you need 9.2 and be able to install CIAs, why not just install the actual game?


----------



## NCorp. (Oct 18, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Unless my sources are not correct.. But really man im not trolling


Why did I update from 9.9 to 10.1 . This is the last time I am updating when someone tells me its okay to update. Any hope the thing about 9.9 may work on 10.1.


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Oct 18, 2015)

I, found who leaked it.


----------



## JuanmaHL (Oct 18, 2015)

SMOKE SMOKE SMOKE SMOKE


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2015)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> He never was, the hype just went too far.


Wow I just died a little on the inside.

If he was never making one, why did he make the thread about it?


----------



## MassExplosion213 (Oct 18, 2015)

joesteve1914 said:


> Wow I just died a little on the inside.
> 
> If he was never making one, why did he make the thread about it?


That is a separate project than the triforce heroes project.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> That is a separate project than the triforce heroes project.


Oh you're still working on it? That's great!


----------



## MassExplosion213 (Oct 18, 2015)

joesteve1914 said:


> Oh you're still working on it? That's great!


Yep. Getting the equipment soon.


----------



## CreAtor135 (Oct 18, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> Yep. Getting the equipment soon.



Mass, I have a 3DS XL on 10.1. If you need any assistance, you can just PM me! (I also have an 8.1 O3DS but only temporarily.)


----------



## Megalegacy98 (Oct 19, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> Yep. Getting the equipment soon.


So is the Triforce Heros demo the thing you'll release next week?


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 19, 2015)

Given that this thing by Mass will need the Triforce Heroes demo, I have 2 codes for it. PM me and I can give you them!


----------



## Megalegacy98 (Oct 19, 2015)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Given that this thing by Mass will need the Triforce Heroes demo, I have 2 codes for it. PM me and I can give you them!


Pretty sure the removed the demo, I could be wrong though.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 19, 2015)

Megalegacy98 said:


> Pretty sure the removed the demo, I could be wrong though.


If they did, I dunno, but it can be used for local 3-way multiplayer, not just online, so I don't think so.


----------



## pinguino1234 (Oct 19, 2015)

So... @MassExplosion213 its recommended to stay on 9.9? (Sorry for the question, i am something lost  )


----------



## MassExplosion213 (Oct 19, 2015)

pinguino1234 said:


> So... @MassExplosion213 its recommended to stay on 9.9? (Sorry for the question, i am something lost  )


ATM, yes.


----------



## pinguino1234 (Oct 19, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> ATM, yes.



Thanks


----------



## EmceeKerser (Oct 19, 2015)

So its monday. 
Is it released yet


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Oct 19, 2015)

What release? 0_0


----------



## Abcdfv (Oct 19, 2015)

A_Random_Guy said:


> What release? 0_0


We don't know. But whatever it is might be released today


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 19, 2015)

Abcdfv said:


> We don't know. But whatever it is might be released today


Keep an eye on dat site  3dsi#*


----------



## Abcdfv (Oct 19, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Keep an eye on [DATA REDACTED]


I have been.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 19, 2015)

Data redacted wtf does  that even mean


----------



## bi388 (Oct 19, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Data redacted wtf does  that even mean


It means you can't link to rom sites


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 19, 2015)

bi388 said:


> It means you can't link to rom sites


Ohh i see ill edit that... thx


----------



## Kax (Oct 20, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> ATM, yes.


Because you found an exploit only for 9.9 and under or because you don't know yet?


----------



## MassExplosion213 (Oct 20, 2015)

My release will be delayed. The demo is already floating around and nobody has preordered the full game on 9.2 as far as I know.


----------



## Abcdfv (Oct 20, 2015)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Data redacted wtf does  that even mean


http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-087

Reference to a creepy pasta site


----------



## Kax (Oct 20, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> My release will be delayed. The demo is already floating around and nobody has preordered the full game on 9.2 as far as I know.


So it will only work on 9.2 unless a kernel exploit is found for later versions?


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Oct 20, 2015)

Abcdfv said:


> http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-087
> 
> Reference to a creepy pasta site


Np fucking way im gonna cli k that shit


----------



## EmceeKerser (Oct 20, 2015)

Abcdfv said:


> http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-087
> 
> Reference to a creepy pasta site


Its not a reference you spastic. Its simple english. It just means the data was removed. Redacted means removed.



MassExplosion213 said:


> My release will be delayed. The demo is already floating around and nobody has preordered the full game on 9.2 as far as I know.


Called it


----------



## MassExplosion213 (Oct 20, 2015)

EmceeKerser said:


> Its not a reference you spastic. Its simple english. It just means the data was removed. Redacted means removed.
> 
> 
> Called it


Bruh, I'm broke. I have the stuff to do it, except for a preorder of the full game. So...yea. Can't just poof it into existence with my nonexistent money.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 20, 2015)

Why does this thread exist?


----------



## EmceeKerser (Oct 20, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Why does this thread exist?


So Mass can brag about shit that he'll never release

Its a hype train


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## CeeDee (Oct 20, 2015)

EmceeKerser said:


> So Mass can brag about shit that he'll never release
> 
> Its a hype train


I wanna be a 3DS hacker. 

"hey check out this cool thing I made!" 


			
				NewbGuy2842 said:
			
		

> yo when will you release it does it work on 10.2 can I play n64 games on it


"lol no, if it's not either for <=9.2 or usermode I'll never release it lol, and even then I probably won't ever release it anyways"


			
				NewbGuy2842 said:
			
		

> but maaaaan why cant you release it if you know it will work on 10.2


"cuz _piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiracy_"


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Abcdfv (Oct 20, 2015)

EmceeKerser said:


> Its not a reference you spastic. Its simple english. It just means the data was removed. Redacted means removed.


It was also done in a very specific manner, in reference to the SCP site. 


GoodCookie88 said:


> Np fucking way im gonna cli k that shit


Coward.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## DutchyDutch (Oct 20, 2015)

MassExplosion213 said:


> My release will be delayed. The demo is already floating around and nobody has preordered the full game on 9.2 as far as I know.


Knew it.


----------

